# Radio Shack HD tuner for $89!



## ChrisPC

I just found an HD tuner (Accurian HTS 6000) at Radio Shack on clearance for $89, down from $249! It even has HDMI out. It's 4th or maybe even 5th generation, so it gets more channels, and it's not affected as much by multipath. It blows my old Samsung away!

Check here to see if it's in stock in your local store.

http://www.radioshack.com/product.a...name=CTLG_003_006_000_000&product_id=16-3499#


----------



## Cholly

Out of stock online, but 2 stores here have it in stock.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I checked, but none here in my area. I would have gotten one just for the lark... or perhaps for my second TV (non-HD, but could watch some different channels on it).


----------



## ChrisPC

If you really want one, I might be able to ship one over to you.


----------



## Mike Richardson

What would the Voom box be considered, 4th or 5th generation? It works pretty well. I can pick up the 8 kW VHF PBS station that's over 30 miles away using a pair of $5 copper rabbit ears in the attic.


----------



## ChrisPC

I think the Voom STB you have is 4th generation. That sounds pretty good; I can get a 45 kW UHF PBS station with my Accurian.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Anyone know how long this is on sale for?


----------



## ChrisPC

The flyer says the current sale lasts until the 21st. However, I don't think these will be in stock that long.


----------



## Paradox-sj

Its says HD via cable so does that mean there is a QAM tunner in it as well?


----------



## ChrisPC

No, it's only 8VSB.


----------



## Geronimo

I am missing some channels that Antenna web says I should get. I will tweak it some more. But I am pleased with iot for what i do get.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

ChrisPC said:


> No, it's only 8VSB.


What is 8VSB?

BTW, this unit comes with component and rca audio cables only, NO HDMI/DVI cable, and no batteries for the remote. But you can't beat 89 bucks.


----------



## ChrisPC

theratpatrol said:


> What is 8VSB?


8VSB is the US OTA digital channel format. Most cable HDTV is in another format called QAM. Some newer receivers can decode both 8VSB and QAM.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I got my hands on one today... haven't played with it too much, but am fairly impressed so far.

It has the expected problems of being finicky in regards to antenna placement (I'm using an indoor antenna) so I have to get it just right to pick up the channels... BUT I am finding that it locks much better than my Dish 6000u receiver once it finds a signal. I can watch the signal strength fluctuate wildly but if it locks then it has a solid picture, so in that sense it seems more reliable than my Dish OTA tuner.

I tried it on a 4:3 TV and on a 16:9 TV and it looked good on both. The only real problem I had at all was with the remote. Perhaps my batteries were weak (they were unused but had been on the shelf for a while)... but I had trouble when I got more than a couple of feet away from the unit with it registering my commands from the remote.

Still, a great purchase for $90... and I'm looking forward to more time to play with it and get it set just right.


----------



## jdmart

HDMe said:


> I tried it on a 4:3 TV and on a 16:9 TV and it looked good on both. The only real problem I had at all was with the remote. Perhaps my batteries were weak (they were unused but had been on the shelf for a while)... but I had trouble when I got more than a couple of feet away from the unit with it registering my commands from the remote.
> 
> Still, a great purchase for $90... and I'm looking forward to more time to play with it and get it set just right.


I picked one up for our guest room. You'll get better results with the remote if you aim the remote above or below the stb. Better yet, program it to a universal remote using the Pioneer codes or use a learning remote.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

jdmart said:


> I picked one up for our guest room. You'll get better results with the remote if you aim the remote above or below the stb. Better yet, program it to a universal remote using the Pioneer codes or use a learning remote.


Yeah, I noticed that I could get farther away from it if I aimed it kind of askew from where it felt natural.

Last night, though, I programmed my Dish 501 receiver remote to control the Accurian box... and while I can't pop up the episode guide with it, I can turn it on/off and select channels... so I'm good to go and back to using just one remote again.

As far as complaints go, it was a relatively minor problem anyway considering the performance of the box itself.


----------



## Mts

A guy on a Dxing club/list I'm on brought this to my attention a week or so ago... I think a quarter of the list bought one (20+), including myself! It's been a big hit, cheap, sensitive, and has some features which are good for DXing distant HD's. On any night with a little trop I'm able to decode Baltimore DT's from about 110 miles away. Stations that my WINTV-D have problems with.

Been a long time since I've posted anything, figured it's about time. lol


----------



## kb7oeb

I picked one up today to connect to a bedroom analog tv. The picture looks really good and this box does a good job cropping the 16:9 picture to 4:3. A couple things I don't like about it, the display button only shows you the channel number you are watching, it does not show the program name like most others I have seen. The other thing is the EPG is very slow to load, I don't think it scans for guide data until you hit guide and take about a minute to load. I have a couple stations in my area with no guide data, if you arrow over one of the empty stations the receiver will spend another 30 seconds or so to try and load the data again.

One good thing is it changes channels fast, it also starts the audio even before the picture has started. There is a button on the remote to bring up the signal meter, in addition to a 0-100 scale it show the SNR in dB.

Overall I think its decent for the money but I think the guide would drive me crazy on my main tv.



HDMe said:


> I tried it on a 4:3 TV and on a 16:9 TV and it looked good on both. The only real problem I had at all was with the remote. Perhaps my batteries were weak (they were unused but had been on the shelf for a while)... but I had trouble when I got more than a couple of feet away from the unit with it registering my commands from the remote.


Did you remove the plastic under the door? I missed that and the remote did not work well


----------



## digital223

I am considering this stb. This morning I went to RS. The clerk told me the price was $249. He wouldn't budge and was sassy as well. I told him he could check the RS web site, and left. Later on I called RS 800# and told them what happened. They told me the price is $89. Also gave me another RS that has 2 in stock. But before I go for the unit, can anyone tell me how good the pq is...on a scale of 1 t0 5 ?
Also how far are you from the local stations ?

Thanks


----------



## Stewart Vernon

kb7oeb said:


> I picked one up today to connect to a bedroom analog tv. The picture looks really good and this box does a good job cropping the 16:9 picture to 4:3. A couple things I don't like about it, the display button only shows you the channel number you are watching, it does not show the program name like most others I have seen.


Instead of pressing the Display button... try pressing the Sel (select) button. That one pops on a small banner at the top of the screen showing a signal strength bar, icons for stuff about the signal like HDTV, Stereo, etc., shows the channel number, & the name of the program that is currently on.



kb7oeb said:


> Overall I think its decent for the money but I think the guide would drive me crazy on my main tv.


I went into it wanting the other features, and being used to not having any episode guide information for my local digital channels anyway... so I always treated that as a "bonus"... so while I agree with everything you said about the guide, I am so far ignoring that as a feature to cut down on the crazy factor!



kb7oeb said:


> Did you remove the plastic under the door? I missed that and the remote did not work well


Oh yes... got all the plastic off everywhere. It seems to be really picky as to how/where you aim it. I've seen dozens of posts on some other sites relating the same experience. But my universal remote works just fine, so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

digital223 said:


> I am considering this stb. This morning I went to RS. The clerk told me the price was $249. He wouldn't budge and was sassy as well. I told him he could check the RS web site, and left. Later on I called RS 800# and told them what happened. They told me the price is $89. Also gave me another RS that has 2 in stock. But before I go for the unit, can anyone tell me how good the pq is...on a scale of 1 t0 5 ?
> Also how far are you from the local stations ?
> 
> Thanks


I don't know exactly how far I am from my stations... but I'm pretty close to them where I live, probably 20-30 miles at a quick guess. Still, this receiver is picking up some channels and locking with much weaker signals than my Satellite box does, and it doesn't seem to lose signal/breakup when a truck goes by or a stray cloud floats overhead either. All-in-all, seems to be a better tuner than my satellite box with the same antenna configuration.

Picture quality is great. I have two Toshiba TVs. One is a 32-in standard TV that I've had for 10+ years, and the picture quality really makes that TV look brand new. Even the downconverted HD looks crisp and clear on it. As for my HDTV in the main room, I hooked the box up there too and it does a great job at 1080i. I didn't try 720p since my tv is 1080i native, so I suppose your mileage could vary.


----------



## digital223

I don't know exactly how far I am from my stations... but I'm pretty close to them where I live, probably 20-30 miles at a quick guess. Still, this receiver is picking up some channels and locking with much weaker signals than my Satellite box does, and it doesn't seem to lose signal/breakup when a truck goes by or a stray cloud floats overhead either. All-in-all, seems to be a better tuner than my satellite box with the same antenna configuration.

Picture quality is great. I have two Toshiba TVs. One is a 32-in standard TV that I've had for 10+ years, and the picture quality really makes that TV look brand new. Even the downconverted HD looks crisp and clear on it. As for my HDTV in the main room, I hooked the box up there too and it does a great job at 1080i. I didn't try 720p since my tv is 1080i native, so I suppose your mileage could vary.


HDMe,

Thanks for the speedy reply and the above info.
Looks like I'm on my way to R/S tomorrow to pick up an Accurian 6000.
If I receive as many locals and the PQ quality is what I anticipate, I may just drop my Local subscription with E*, and opt for additional programming with the savings.

Thanks again,


----------



## peters

Stopped by the shack today in Mountain View CA. 94040. The guy told me they were sold out in the district. Not sure how wide that is, but I would figure: Palo Alto, Sunnyvale, Cupertino.

Well at least it was worth a try


----------



## airpolgas

peters said:


> sold out in the district.


I checked in store availability for my area, and three stores had it. I dropped by after picking up my kid from school, and a guy told me the same spiel. In order to save some gas, I called and checked with the other store and was lucky to have the last one available, like the website said. He was nice enough to hold it for me, even though later he told me his employees wanted to buy it for themselves. 

Try your luck on other stores in your area.


----------



## Cholly

Picked up the last one at my local RS today. Haven't hooked it up as yet.


----------



## ebaltz

I snagged one of these at my local store, only three stores out of like 20 in town had one. It seems to do what it is supposed to. Now I can record a network HD program with my dish box and watch another with this box at the same time.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

HDMe said:


> Oh yes... got all the plastic off everywhere. It seems to be really picky as to how/where you aim it. I've seen dozens of posts on some other sites relating the same experience. But my universal remote works just fine, so I'm a happy camper.


I'm having the same problem, the remote with the unit I got isn't working at all. Is there anything that can be done? If not, where can I find these "other posts" you are talking about above? And anyone know the remote codes for an RCA-810 remote control? I can't even get the original remote to program my universal remote, it seems like there is no signal coming out of it at all.

Anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## compubit

I picked up 2 - got the first one, then drove called around Houston to get the second...

I'm happy with the output - just on my Analog TV (I can now get KPRC OTA, no thanks to a nearby powerplant which kills Ch. 2...). I took it to Dallas during my Rita evacuation, and hooked it up to my parents' Sony HD monitor - the NFL and other OTA programming looked great on the screen (although that monitor automatically letterboxed all programming coming in on the components, which meant that even 4x3 full screen would show up as letterboxed - with black bars down the left and right).

It makes great DVDs of OTA content, plus I can record some programs without network bugs, if I record the "Zoomed" picture (the bug falls outside the zoomed in area...).

Jim


----------



## Cholly

I don't know if these are still available anywhere, but I can report that mine works quite well with my iLo 26" LCD HD monitor TV. I've been using a Terk indoor antenna with it, and those locals I'm able to receive are great. The EPG is a pain, as others have noted, taking quite a bit of time to refresh. The box would benefit from an outdoor antenna, or something better than the Terk/Silver Sensor type antenna, which is very directional in nature.Looking at the station chart on antennaweb.org, direction to local stations is from 304 degrees to 10 degrees, and distances range from 11 to 36 miles. Some of the distant stations come in better than the close ones.
I'm using a Home Theater Master programmable remote with mine -- also have the remote programmed for the TV, TiVo and Sanyo DVD recorder. Cuts down on remote clutter!


----------



## gbranch

I also report a good experience with the HTS-6000.  Aside from the crappy remote and EPG, my box, connected to a Channel Master 4228, pulls in signals from 50 miles away quite nicely. And, with no local weather from Directv, it's nice to get local weather and radar on 2 digital subchannels.

The only issue that I have had is a known issue with lockups on a Fox affiliate. I emailed the station about the problem several weeks ago, and haven't had any lockups since.


----------

